# Puppy leash length



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Have read a 4ft leash is fine for a pup
-plus I want her to be used to staying close to me for when we train -was out shopping last night and bought bed, leash , toys, nylabones, brush , bowls ,food etc...and my daughter says many of her friends use the retractable leash(16ft)... any advice on puppy leash and if it should change length wise as they grow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Would stay away from retractable leashes for leash walks - dogs learn really quickly that pulling will get them more leash, more room to 'roam' - a hard habit to break! 

I have always used a 6 ft. leash with my dogs, and do so with my 13 week old puppy. My goal is not to 'make' him stay close by virtue of using a shorter leash, but to teach him that staying close is a good choice for him to make, and that walking with and paying attention to me is a really good thing, using lots of praise and rewards. It also allows a little more room for him to investigate - learn about the world - when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably depends on what you are planning on doing long term.

For a pup - 4 feet is about fine. You need extra length so they can get used to having slack on the leash.

I prefer 2-3 foot lengths for adult dogs. Just because I'd rather just hold the handle vs having a bunch of leather in my hands. <= walks are for fun and relaxation. Other than discouraging pulling (a lot of stop and go), I do not do any training. Training is a special separate thing that's done many times a day while I have the pup's complete attention. 

Thanks to AKC obedience rules we all have a 6 foot leash that we DESPISE but need to have per the rules dashgamit. 

Retractable leashes are difficult to control. Have seen leash burns with those while people are trying to haul in a dog who is trying to take off with a car or other dogs + they can break with a bigger dog. 

I'm in the same boat, fwiw. Getting kinda excited while tracking down glitzy-but-cheap puppy collars, skinny 4' rope leashes, and so on. *tickled*


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Megora said:


> Probably depends on what you are planning on doing long term.
> 
> For a pup - 4 feet is about fine. You need extra length so they can get used to having slack on the leash.
> 
> ...











Bought her pretty pink collar. Hoping the size is OK -going to keep my receipt of course. FYI definitely going to be cutting down these fingernails!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken71 (Jun 15, 2018)

We use a 4 foot leash for our pup and it works fine. I wouldn’t use a retractable leash for road work but they definitely have their place. We use ours in areas where we want to give him the freedom to run and sniff but where it isn’t quite safe enough to let him off completely! Such as on a busy beach or on sections of woodland or countryside walks.

Because we have been working on walking to heel off-leash he often chooses to walk by my side even with 16 feet of available space.

There are a lot of people strongly opposed to retractable leashes but, like any other tool, it needs to be used correctly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I always use 4-foot leashes - for pups and adults. I just find you have better control. 

Re. the collar - size small was good for coming home. Assume her neck will be about 8-10 inches around at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I always use 4-foot leashes - for pups and adults. I just find you have better control.
> 
> Re. the collar - size small was good for coming home. Assume her neck will be about 8-10 inches around at 8 weeks old.




Thanks, yes choosing the collar was tough with the size, because we know she will grow so quickly. We did get a small as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Zeke1 said:


> Thanks, yes choosing the collar was tough with the size, because we know she will grow so quickly. We did get a small as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Depending on how fast she grows, you will get several months out of it. You'll go up to a medium, and then up to a large eventually. If you stick with the nylon ones, anyway. Those are the ones I like, too. I like the colours, and you can match your leash, and you can throw them in the wash when you wash the other dog towels and stuff. They're also affordable enough that you can get new ones when they start to fade or start to wear out without breaking the bank! 

BTW, I did also have a long line that I used for recall training early on. It's 25 feet long. But for normal leash walking and training (and the slip lead I used early on at hunt training, and the leash I use at dock diving), I always use 4-foot.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> I'm in the same boat, fwiw. Getting kinda excited while tracking down glitzy-but-cheap puppy collars, skinny 4' rope leashes, and so on. *tickled*


Me too!!!! A friend recommended this place: Dog Sports Designs Leather leashes and collars and I'm like going gaga over the different options. <3


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

As for the original question.... I have a 6 ft leather leash I got like 4 years ago and it's still going strong and it's legit the nicest feeling in my hand (far better than the nylon leashes we own). I have a about 5 different 6ft leads + a 25 ft long lead + a 50 ft long lead (those are for distance training). 

STAY FAR AWAY FROM RETRACTABLE LEASHES! It sounds like a good idea but it rarely works out that way. I've been taken down at the knees by a dog on a retractable leash (that was a whole mess to boot... who takes a HUSKY to the beach with a PRONG collar on a RETRACTABLE leash?). Anyways, retractable leashes condition your dog to feeling pressure on their collar/halter/harness because there is never any slack. So loose leash walking is never taught. And you end up with dogs who keep pulling cause they expect the line to get longer. Plus it limits how much control you have over your dog. Our vets office has banned them because there were too many kerfluffles in the waiting area when a dog on a retractable just wanders around to other dogs in the office and they get into fights.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Brave said:


> As for the original question.... I have a 6 ft leather leash I got like 4 years ago and it's still going strong and it's legit the nicest feeling in my hand (far better than the nylon leashes we own). I have a about 5 different 6ft leads + a 25 ft long lead + a 50 ft long lead (those are for distance training).
> 
> 
> 
> STAY FAR AWAY FROM RETRACTABLE LEASHES! It sounds like a good idea but it rarely works out that way. I've been taken down at the knees by a dog on a retractable leash (that was a whole mess to boot... who takes a HUSKY to the beach with a PRONG collar on a RETRACTABLE leash?). Anyways, retractable leashes condition your dog to feeling pressure on their collar/halter/harness because there is never any slack. So loose leash walking is never taught. And you end up with dogs who keep pulling cause they expect the line to get longer. Plus it limits how much control you have over your dog. Our vets office has banned them because there were too many kerfluffles in the waiting area when a dog on a retractable just wanders around to other dogs in the office and they get into fights.




I can totally see that with the retractable lead-that was definitely the biggest concern in reason I did not want to get one. I think I’m heading back to Petsmart to exchange my 4 foot x 1” leash because I realize it’s a little bit on the thick side and I think for a puppy it should be thinner and not so heavy especially with the larger clasp-(hubby picked this one out I just looked on the back tag it says recommend it for large and extra-large collars. OK on my way to Petsmart lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a thin nylon and a thick nylon for various ages. I use the thinner nylon (I think its a 1/2 in width) for puppies and the thicker nylon (1 in I think) for teens and up. My leather one is like 3/4 I think but it feels lighter in the hand than the nylon.


----------



## ken71 (Jun 15, 2018)

Brave said:


> STAY FAR AWAY FROM RETRACTABLE LEASHES! It sounds like a good idea but it rarely works out that way. I've been taken down at the knees by a dog on a retractable leash (that was a whole mess to boot... who takes a HUSKY to the beach with a PRONG collar on a RETRACTABLE leash?). Anyways, retractable leashes condition your dog to feeling pressure on their collar/halter/harness because there is never any slack. So loose leash walking is never taught. And you end up with dogs who keep pulling cause they expect the line to get longer. Plus it limits how much control you have over your dog. Our vets office has banned them because there were too many kerfluffles in the waiting area when a dog on a retractable just wanders around to other dogs in the office and they get into fights.



What was I saying about strong views!!!

Retractables are certainly devisive but I’ve never had a problem and would certainly never use a prong, slip or choke collar with or without one.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I like a 4 to 6' leash for most things but I have a 40' and 30' long leads for recall training. I combine those long leads for 70' when near Independence Day or New Years, just in case. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a 4' leash that I used when Piper was a puppy and still use today. I also have a 6 foot leash, but the length feels awkward to me, and I always end up looping it anyway--it feels too long. 

I actually DO have a retractable leash as well that I got when she was about 1.5 years old, I use it on light semi-urban hikes around my city when I want to give Piper the chance to roam away a little bit but have some control in case she bolts away after a bunny or gets scared--its more convenient than a long line in those circumstances. I don't recommend them for general use, or for puppy training/loose leash walking. Additionally, most aren't actually recommended for large dogs and they can break if your dog hits the line really hard.

I'm always tempted to try out those double sided euro-style leads that you can loop over your shoulder or waist, but am not sure if they are really as functional as billed.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Zeke1 said:


> I think I’m heading back to Petsmart to exchange my 4 foot x 1” leash because I realize it’s a little bit on the thick side and I think for a puppy it should be thinner and not so heavy especially with the larger clasp-(hubby picked this one out I just looked on the back tag it says recommend it for large and extra-large collars. OK on my way to Petsmart lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha. Yup. You will need just a little skinny one to start. And you should be able to find a pink one to match the collar! :smile2:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I prefer a thin lead with a smaller clasp for puppies. You don't want a huge clasp hitting them in the head.  One of my favorite leads is a leather 4 foot long by 3/8 inch wide. It is very strong, and also very light. These days I only have a 6 foot leash for obedience class.

I also like to make drag lines of various lengths with some 6mm rope and a brass snap from the hardware store.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

What do you recommend for a pup? Harness or the collar? I feel like I used a harness on my golden 11 years ago and then switched to the collar. And I have a 6 foot leash but it just seems so big for a 10-12 lb pup.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> What do you recommend for a pup? Harness or the collar? I feel like I used a harness on my golden 11 years ago and then switched to the collar. And I have a 6 foot leash but it just seems so big for a 10-12 lb pup.



I prefer a collar and leash - just thin ones to start for a puppy. I use the nylon ones (the brightly coloured ones) - and I prefer a 4-foot leash for my dog's entire life. I find you have better control with a 4-foot.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> What do you recommend for a pup? Harness or the collar? I feel like I used a harness on my golden 11 years ago and then switched to the collar. And I have a 6 foot leash but it just seems so big for a 10-12 lb pup.


I used a harness and 6 ft. lightweight leash for my pup, because puppies are so random and impulsive, and easily frightened, that using a collar (to me) is risking causing injury to their neck should they hit the end of the leash with any force. The harness is designed in the shape of a Y in the front, so any pressure is distributed across the chest and along the shoulder line, the leash attaches at the back.


----------

